# SD/HD DVDs Announced...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe we don't have to hold off on all of our DVD purchasing if we are waiting to get that next generation HD-DVD player. If only they'll start producing newer releases this way.



> Reuters
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) - Delivering on a promise made months ago, Warner Home Video has announced the first hybrid disc to feature high-definition (HD) DVD content on one side and standard DVD content on the other.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> ...


----------

